# Deep Reefy Jerks



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

5 days, 300 baits painted. I'm beat. Only 1200 more to go to get out of the spring hole. Then I get to fish!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Dude, you need a hobby! Seriously, nice paint job.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

DT, I really like those color patterns, especially the gold/purple head. That's an interesting combination. I might have to steal it if I ever finish what I have on my bench, lol. I'm impressed with how neatly you taped off all the lips, that's hard to do on smaller lures. Mine always end up with jagged edges or some paint that got under the tape.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those will catch 'em!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

jerkin said:


> DT, I really like those color patterns, especially the gold/purple head. That's an interesting combination. I might have to steal it if I ever finish what I have on my bench, lol. I'm impressed with how neatly you taped off all the lips, that's hard to do on smaller lures. Mine always end up with jagged edges or some paint that got under the tape.


 Thanks, I take pride in my masking.  Quick and easy trick to keep those tape lines crisp. After you've taped it, take another lure and use the hook hanger or the bill to press the edge down tight. Good masking tape is a must too. I use 3M blue. I've tried cheaper blue tapes and they don't seal the edges up too well. 

That purple lure is supposed to be like Reef Runners Raspberry Dolphin. Couldn't get my hands on a real one, so I went from a picture.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Are these Rapala bodies?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

JSykes3 said:


> Are these Rapala bodies?



Yep. Deep Husky Jerks. Add Reef Runner schemes = Deep Reefy Jerks. Best of both worlds on Erie.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Pictures are how I do most of mine...Its all in understanding the layering and being able to recognize what orders colors are in. Some have it, some don't; simple as that. Recently, I have been doing more looking at natural/real fish or baitfish photos for my muskie baits....that way nobody can accuse me of coppying paint patterns, even though some customers like you to copy proven patterns. Its all good and fun for me!


----------

